# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  "Почему мы не вместе" из к/ф "Приморский бу

## LoneWolf

Нужна была минусовка именно этой песни, но, обыскав весь Инет, - НЕ НАШЕЛ!!! Пришлось делать самому - по-моему, вышло довольно-таки симпатишно... 

Итак:

*http://lonewolfkum.mylivepage.ru/file/2619_Минусовки/5369_Почему_мы_не_вместе_-_Кучмиев_В.В._(минусовка).mp3*

----------


## Лев

*LoneWolf*,
 Можешь лучше... Линия баса гармонически нехороша(употребляешь звуки вроде аккордовые, но конкретно не звучат). Трудно судить вообще, не зная оригинала песни...

----------


## LoneWolf

Может и не очень професионально, но зато  - уникально...:biggrin:
Сказывается нехватка опыта!!! :Aga:

----------

